# My throwdown Spicy Mac-N-Cheese



## bubbonehead (Dec 29, 2012)

This was my first throwdown. I couldn't pass this one up. First of all out of a respect for Gary, and secondly because I've had this recipe for a few years and really enjoy it. It's spicy and cheesy and smokey! I also make a smaller batch of non-spicy for the wife to keep myself out of trouble. So, here we go. 

Bring 8 quarts of lightly salted water to a rapid boil in a large pot over high heat. Add the macaroni and cook until al dente, about 7 to 8 minutes. Drain the macaroni in a large colander, rinse with cold water until cool, and drain again. Toss the macaroni with the oil to prevent sticking. Now the fun part.













20121123_122319.jpg



__ bubbonehead
__ Dec 29, 2012






All them pretty colors! 













20121123_123643.jpg



__ bubbonehead
__ Dec 29, 2012






Shuck the corn, quarter the red onion, butter, salt and pepper. 













20121123_124550.jpg



__ bubbonehead
__ Dec 29, 2012






2-3 minutes per side on the grill for a light char.













20121123_124956.jpg



__ bubbonehead
__ Dec 29, 2012






I did the same with the peppers and then all went in the smoker for a short while.

The turkey is not part of this recipe.













20121123_131224.jpg



__ bubbonehead
__ Dec 29, 2012






Peppers went into a bowl covered with clingwrap.

This holds in the moisture/steam, making it easier to remove the skin.

Let them cool to room temperature.

The corn and onion are cooling on a cutting board.

Cut the corn kernels off the cobs using lengthwise strokes of a chef’s knife. Thinly slice the onion quarters crosswise.

Scrape the skin off the cooled peppers, then core and seed them.

Cut the chiles and peppers into 1/4-inch dice. The recipe can be prepared to this stage up to 2 days ahead of time.













20121123_131321.jpg



__ bubbonehead
__ Dec 29, 2012






The garlic and shallot.













20121123_131541.jpg



__ bubbonehead
__ Dec 29, 2012






Minced in the food processor.













20121123_145332.jpg



__ bubbonehead
__ Dec 29, 2012






This picture is upside down for some reason.

Everything ready for the skillet.













20121123_152904.jpg



__ bubbonehead
__ Dec 29, 2012






The garlic and shallot into skillet on medium heat, cook until soft but not brown, 2 to 3 minutes.













20121123_153247.jpg



__ bubbonehead
__ Dec 29, 2012






Stir in the corn kernels and grilled onion, chiles, and bell peppers.

Note the smaller (wifey) batch only got the corn and onion.













20121123_153834.jpg



__ bubbonehead
__ Dec 29, 2012






Stir in the flour and cook for 1 minute. Stir in the half-and-half and increase the heat to high. 

Let the mixture boil for 3 minutes, stirring well; it should thicken.













20121123_155357.jpg



__ bubbonehead
__ Dec 29, 2012






Remove the pan from the heat and stir in the mustard and cooked macaroni, followed by the cheese.













20121123_155518.jpg



__ bubbonehead
__ Dec 29, 2012






And more cheese!













20121123_160005.jpg



__ bubbonehead
__ Dec 29, 2012






Cover in bread crumbs and drizzle melted butter over it.













20121123_160105.jpg



__ bubbonehead
__ Dec 29, 2012






Into the smoker!













20121123_170033.jpg



__ bubbonehead
__ Dec 29, 2012






Golden crunchy brown top!













20121123_171439.jpg



__ bubbonehead
__ Dec 29, 2012






Gooey cheesy yummy spicy inside!













20121123_172738.jpg



__ bubbonehead
__ Dec 29, 2012






It was at this point during my meal, as I sat thinking of the pictures I had taken and how I might fare in the throwdown.

That I realized I had forgotten the rules and quickly scratched down the word "Scarbelly" on a post-it note.

Tried to take a descent picture of what was left on my plate, and crossed my fingers.

Hope you try this recipe. 

*Ingredients:*

Coarse salt (kosher or sea)
2 cups (about 8 ounces) elbow macaroni
1 teaspoon vegetable oil
2 ears sweet corn, shucked
1 medium red onion, peeled and quartered
4 tablespoons (1/2 stick) unsalted butter, melted, plus 2 tablespoons butter
Freshly ground black pepper
6 to 8 New Mexican green chiles or Anaheim or California peppers, or
2 to 4 poblano peppers
1 yellow bell pepper
1 red bell pepper
2 cloves garlic, minced
1 shallot, minced
3 tablespoons flour
2 cups half-and-half, light cream, or milk
2 tablespoons Dijon mustard
2 cups (about 8 ounces) grated smoked cheese, preferably smoked Cheddar
1/4 to 1/2 cup dried bread crumbs (preferably homemade)


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Dec 29, 2012)

Looks good!



~Martin


----------



## tammer (Dec 30, 2012)

Holy cow!  That sounds excellent!  It is so worth trying!!


----------



## jarjarchef (Jan 2, 2013)

Looks great....... May have to try that one...... Fire roasted peppers are amazing...


----------



## bubbonehead (Jan 3, 2013)

Thanks JarJar. I have to say, yours got my vote. That looks too good not to try.


----------



## bigtrain74 (Jan 3, 2013)

Fantastic job on this... A+++


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 3, 2013)

Looks really good!!! I really like the shot of the finished product all crusty in the cast iron before being served!!


----------



## humdinger (Jan 3, 2013)

Yeah the cast iron "his" and "hers" looks cool.


----------



## leonidasmma (Jan 25, 2013)

Hey Bubb,  How long did you leave it in the smoker?!?!

BTW this looks TASTY AS HELL and I would like to take a shot at cooking it up this weekend!


----------



## bubbonehead (Jan 25, 2013)

Not long, maybe 20-25 minutes. Just to melt the cheese and get a little more smoke.

Let me know how you like if you make it.


----------



## macboogie (May 14, 2013)

bringing this back from being buried to the top that's what us new folks around here do lol. This looks AMAZING i know i'll be trying this. Think the wife will be handling every step up until the smoker though haha.


----------

